

Have we all been duped by the Myers-Briggs test? - r0h1n
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/15/myers-briggs-problems/

======
iamwithnail
In fairness, the test (as with all of these things), isn't really a magic
_anything_ \- it's about self awareness, or at least that's how I've seen it
used over the last 15 years I've been aware of it. Self-bias warning: I found
MBTI very useful in understanding why people found me hard to take, and why I
come across as a bit of a dick at times. Partly because I AM a bit of a dick,
but partly because I like feeling super-goddamned-smart, even if that means
patronising other people to death/arguing them down at any opportunity. I
mitigate the worst of that now. I don't think, though, that MBTI is presented
as a panacea to anything - if it is, you're working with the wrong people...

~~~
SEJeff
Can I ask what type MBTI labels you? I'm INTJ as an example and often see
similar things

~~~
iamwithnail
ENTP (very strongly, and repeatedly). This reply is probably wayyyyy too late
to be constructive.

